# iMovie iOS ne lit plus les vidéos du "Cinéma" Icloud en streaming



## Kriskool (4 Novembre 2015)

Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul confronté à ce problème mais les dernières versions d'iMovie pour iOS ne parviennent plus à lire les vidéos stockées sur iCloud dans la partie cinéma. La seule façon de les lire c'est de les télécharger physiquement sur l'iPhone et le problème c'est que ça prend beaucoup de place. 
Est-ce que quelqu'un a ce même problème et aurait une solution à proposer?
De mon côté j'ai constaté que paradoxalement lorsque l'iPhone est relié au secteur les vidéos se lancent bien streaming et dès qu'on débranche l'iPhone, quelques minutes après, la lecture ne peut plus se faire. Étrange non ?


----------



## Kriskool (20 Novembre 2015)

Hou Hou y à quelqu'un ????


----------

